# LINKSYS Compact Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with SpeedBooster



## Koyuki (Aug 2, 2009)

LINKSYS Compact Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with SpeedBooster
Serial No: MOG006648581
IC: 3839A-WUSBGSC 
FCC ID: Q87-WUSB54GSC
Made in China
Manufactured: 06/2006

Currently for the last month, I've been noticing a change in my connection speed, about a few months ago (also I'm still using the same company for the past 3 years being Comcast-High Speed Internet + SpeedBooster) that my connection has been slower then normal. On the bottom right corner where I would see my connection speed I was running at use to say:

Wireless Network Connection
Speed: 54.0 mbps
Signal Strength: Excellent
Status: Connected

Currently right now it's at:

Wireless Network Connection
Speed: between 16.0 - 36.0 mbps
Signal Strength: Switches between Good/Very Good/and Excellent
Status: Connected

Now I've assumed the posibilities:

-The router/and or modem are getting old and are starting to turn bad.
-The USB Network Adapter is acting up, the cord is getting worn, moving it around to much trying to put it in the best spot I can to get the best connection, or that it's plainly starting to die since it's over 3 years old.
-Comcast is having network problems 

But basically when I ask family members, or friends they tell me that you should just "re-set the router" which we've done a million times over and over, and nothing new seems to happen from doing it, and everyone else is supposively having a "good connection" besides me.

I was just curious about what your guys' opinion is on the situation.

-Koyuki


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Try changing channels. Something outside your home could be interfering (another wifi point, evil microwave, that 13 year-old girl who texts non stop!!) with the signal causing the dropout in speed. My router is pretty old but still pumps data like it did when brand new,


----------

